# Jersey Wooly and Mini Rex breeding



## Tinkerbell Rabbitry (Jan 27, 2009)

I just bred a Red Broken Mini Rex doe to a REW Jersey Wooly together, suposidly it should make lion heads.
Do they actually make Lion Heads?

What colors should I get and Can I show them at ARBA shows as a developing breed?




-Hanna


----------



## VelveteenLopGuru (Jan 28, 2009)

I have never known of this cross to produce a Lionhead...I have had both breeds but never bred them together. I am not sure if you could show the offspring as a "working breed". :?


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 28, 2009)

I thought lionheads were nethies crossed with something?

I'd probably do some more investigating before breeding anymore. You don't want a bunch of non-showable, pet bunnies to find homes for!


----------



## naturestee (Jan 28, 2009)

To show a developing breed it has to be registered and have a Certificate of Development and such with the ARBA. It would require specific breed standards like body type, fur type and color, etc and takes some time and a ton of hard work to get to that point.

I didn't know lionheadshad much mini rex in them? IMO you have a lot to learn about the genetics before you start looking to create a breed. Also considering how many people are breeding lionheads for show and have many generations of pure lionheads, I just don't see why anyone would want to start from scratch again.

If you want to do lionheads, why not just get a pair of them from another breeder? They're hardly rare any more. We even get them at the shelter a lot now.


----------



## pamnock (Jan 28, 2009)

Jersey Wooly x Mini Rex will produce a normal coated rabbit that recessively carries both the wool and rex genes.

The mane gene is dominant and is a completely different gene. 

Jersey Wooly x Mini Rex â  Lionhead


----------



## VelveteenLopGuru (Jan 28, 2009)

Yeah, I would purchase a pair of purebred Lionheads that would be elgible to show rather then breeding the Jersey Woolie X Mini Rex together.


----------



## BlueGiants (Jan 28, 2009)

Well, if you have already bred them, you had better be ready for a mixed breed litter. Mark 31 days on your calander and be ready with a nest box. 

As mentioned, the lionhead has been under developement for many years now. If you really want a Lionhead, talk to an established breeder and get one that already has all the characteristics of the breed. Lionheads did not come from one crossed breeding. It's many generations of selecting for the right traits.


----------



## TinysMom (Jan 29, 2009)

*Tinkerbell Rabbitry wrote: *


> Do they actually make Lion Heads?
> 
> What colors should I get and Can I show them at ARBA shows as a developing breed?


:biggrin2:

No - no lionhead from that combination. Neither of those breeds actually carry the gene which creates the mane. 

Here is a great website to learn about lionheads - 

http://www.lionheadrabbit.net/index.htm

This is filled with good information about the mane gene:

http://www.lionheadrabbit.net/gen manelindner.htm

Netherland dwarfs were crossed into the lionheads to bring the lionhead size down....but the problem is - when you breed a lionhead with a Netherland dwarf - the "best" combination you can get is a single-mane lionhead and those frequently (but not always) lose their manes.

Nowadays the bloodlines are so extensive in the US that it is not common to see Netherlands bred in - its just not necessary to be honest with you. 

You have to remember - the first lionheads were not only expensive here in the US due to being imported (we're talking HUNDREDS OF DOLLARS) - but there were very very few of them to go around. 

Now? In some parts of the country - there are almost more lionhead breeders around than you can imagine....and the prices of lionheads has dropped tremendously.

I have heard of people breeding lionheads with either angoras or jersey woolies - which only messes up the fur - and I've heard of them breeding lionheads with rexes - once again messing up the fur.

Best thing to do if you want to breed lionheads - is to start with lionheads.

Just my .02 as a former lionhead breeder!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 29, 2009)

Well, I got the Nethie part being in there right. :biggrin2:


----------



## pamnock (Jan 29, 2009)

I know some breeders have also been crossing Holland Lops w/ Lions.

Pam


----------



## Lover_Of_Lopz (Jan 29, 2009)

*pamnock wrote: *


> I know some breeders have also been crossing Holland Lops w/ Lions.
> 
> Pam


that is a lion lop right?


----------



## TinysMom (Jan 29, 2009)

*Lover_Of_Lopz wrote: *


> *pamnock wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I know some breeders have also been crossing Holland Lops w/ Lions.
> ...



Yes - that is a lionlop - and the general consensus among the judges I've talked to and the breeders who have been breeding for years and years - are that lionlops will probably NOT become an established breed in the foreseeable future. 

I'm sure Pam could address this more as I don't know all of the things about what ARBA looks at to determine if a rabbit is a new breed....but I have yet to hear anyone *who has an extensive experience with ARBA policies, etc. *say that they think lionlops will ever be an official "breed".

They are fun and cute though!


----------



## Flashy (Jan 29, 2009)

The interesting thing that I have seen in my very limited experience of lionlops is that they don't look like your typical lionlop with the first cross in. I saw a very novice result of this with four very different looking babies. You had the single mane lionhead, a very fluffy straight eared bunny, one with normal fur and aeroplane ears, and one with normal fur and uppy ears.


----------



## pamnock (Jan 29, 2009)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> *Lover_Of_Lopz wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *pamnock wrote: *
> ...



They're crossing them for erect earred lions and have even used Holland Lops to create some beautiful broken Netherlands.

Hollands could alsobe used in Lion Lop lines, but the fact that Hollands have a tendency to exibit ear control lends them to crossing with erect earred breeds to improve bones, heads and general type.

Pam


----------

